

A Tour of Soviet Supercomputing (1996) - asciilifeform
http://www.inc.com/magazine/19960615/1967.html

======
tjic
No pictures? :-(

~~~
nearestneighbor
<http://www.mailcom.com/besm6/>

------
zandorg
I don't get the comment feeling sorry for the technicians at this machine's
shortcomings. It's good that Intel etc didn't help this power hungry
superpower to take over the world as they wanted to.

~~~
asciilifeform
So, the _other_ power-hungry superpower took over the world.

Ask the Afghanis, Iraqis, etc. how they like it. And eventually ask yourself -
after the consumerism bubble pops / the petrocollapse takes place.

